# Software For Pharmacy Stock Database



## Prince MD Khan

Hey ,
I want to know about any software that would be helpful in building a complete database of medicines of a pharmacy e.g sales and purchase.
Thank You.


----------



## Bettymaria

There are lot of mobile apps of pharmacology and other related topics available on app stores.

You may also see the Pharmacology by knowledge flow but it is reading purpose only not for sale and purchase.


----------

